# Bpmarmstrong 2021 Lawn Reno



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I purchased my first home in June and immediately wanted to fix the lawn. It was 80% weeds. Mostly wild violet crabgrass, and creeping charile. I am starting with the front yard it is 14k SF, and I decided on a Mazama mono. Probably not the best idea for someone that doesn't have a lot of lawn experience but here we are.  I also decided that it would be a good idea to install an irrigation system. Installing the irrigation took longer than expected , so my goal of seed down was pushed until Aug 20th. I also plan on doing somewhat of a reno on the backyard this year 15k SF. I will probably seed some sort of mix. I am running out of time though so we shall see.

June-July Took out a bunch of dead/dying trees and some other stuff. 
July 27th I sprayed the front yard with Gly
August 3rd Spread 40 yards of soil. Installed a new well system(Sandpoint, pump, pressure tank)
August 7th Start of irrigation install 


August 15th Finished Irrigation, and used the harrow to get everything flat. Then Fallow for 5 days


August 20th Seed 2lbs/M , Gly, tenacity put down.


This picture was taken after seed down.


Picture from when I got it in June


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

We had quite the rainstorm last night we got 1.5 inches of rain in 45 mins. I wasn't able to get a good look at the damage before I left for work today. I did see a few areas where the seed was bunched up. I guess I will know when it germinates.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Good looking pics. 1.5" in 45 mins is definitely substantial. Good choice on seed! We actually have the exact same lot number and germination went really well on my current reno. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Liquidstone said:


> Good looking pics. 1.5" in 45 mins is definitely substantial. Good choice on seed! We actually have the exact same lot number and germination went really well on my current reno. Best of luck to you!


Thanks! I just went through your journal looking good!


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

I think I have very spotty germination today.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

There you go, congrats!!


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10 Days after seed down. I'm a little concerned about the spotty germination. It looks like the rain washed a good amount of the seed into the low spots.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It's early in the game but possible you had a seed washout. Do you have extra seed if needed?


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

M32075 said:


> It's early in the game but possible you had a seed washout. Do you have extra seed if needed?


Yeah I bought double what I needed. I not sure how much longer to wait to reseed those areas. I know the guide says 21 days but I planted a little late.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Bpmarmstrong said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > It's early in the game but possible you had a seed washout. Do you have extra seed if needed?
> ...


I would walk the areas with no germination check to see if you have good seed coverage there. Sometimes the peat moss washes out but the seed stays. But the areas with no peat moss takes a little longer to germinate. Also shade areas sometimes germination quicker than full sun areas.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

I ended up seeding the front yard areas that I didn't see any germination or seed on 8/31. I also planted my backyard on 9/1 with Pennington smart seed at 9lbs/M. I sprayed tenacity on the backyard at 4oz/M on 9/2.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Good call on throwing more seed down in the front. It looks like you had some substantial washout and made the right decision.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

7 days after the reseed another severe thunderstorm came through. I am not sure how much germinated or washed away yet. We shall see. The good new is that I see a lot of germination in the backyard i think it is already greener than the front. :lol:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

That is quite a bit of rain. I know this might get expensive but consider getting a tackifier or some blankets that might prevent washouts. Time runs out fast and seed isn't cheap either. Especially consider it if there are a few thunderstorms on the way.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Under the tree in the front it looks to have germination. Are you keeping the soil moist thru the day? Today in indy it was very nice day, but dry and windy. I had to water more often.

I think after today's rain, we should be ok for a while from downpours.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

g-man said:


> Under the tree in the front it looks to have germination. Are you keeping the soil moist thru the day? Today in indy it was very nice day, but dry and windy. I had to water more often.
> 
> I think after today's rain, we should be ok for a while from downpours.


I have the sprinklers set to run at 8, 10, 12, 2, and 5:30. I also try to keep an eye on it and water it when it starts to look dry. Each zone runs for 6-8 minutes and it starts to puddle if I leave it for longer. The soil is very sandy so it dries up pretty quickly.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Front yard 9/8

Backyard 9/8


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Here are some pictures from today. I tried to get some close up shots of the areas that look bare. There is a small amount of germination in the areas that look bare. At this point I have 10lbs of seed left what should I do. Should I put erosion control blankets on the slope or will that suffocate the current seedlings. Should I throw some PRG seed out and try a mono again next fall, or should I just wait and see what comes up. There is no rain in the forecast until next Tuesday.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Bpmarmstrong said:


> I have the sprinklers set to run at 8, 10, 12, 2, and 5:30. I also try to keep an eye on it and water it when it starts to look dry. Each zone runs for 6-8 minutes and it starts to puddle if I leave it for longer. The soil is very sandy so it dries up pretty quickly.


I think if anything you need to condense those 8 and 10 waterings into one session, then potentially throw another late afternoon watering in. Doesn't make sense to go every 2 hours from 8am-2pm, then go 3.5 hours from 2pm-530pm (the peak heat of the day).


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Bpmarmstrong said:


> Here are some pictures from today. I tried to get some close up shots of the areas that look bare. There is a small amount of germination in the areas that look bare. At this point I have 10lbs of seed left what should I do. Should I put erosion control blankets on the slope or will that suffocate the current seedlings. Should I throw some PRG seed out and try a mono again next fall, or should I just wait and see what comes up. There is no rain in the forecast until next Tuesday.


I vote you take a metal tine or landscape rake, make some grooves in a crosshatch pattern in the soil you have (bare areas specifically), spread whatever seed you have left since you literally are at the end of your KBG seeding window, get some good seed to soil contact, cover with peat, pray for the best.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Alright thanks guys that will be the plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

9/16 First mow for the backyard. Last week I put the rest of the seed down on the front yard. Then put peat moss down, and some slopemaster on the slopes.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

How's it coming along?


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

We had rain showers for a few days. I finally got to the second mow for the backyard. The front yard is looking a lot better. When do you guys think I should apply nitrogen to the front yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Front, next weekend. Back, this weekend. We are getting nice temps next week, this should really start to spread soon.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That's definitely progressed over the last week. Follow what gman said. Front will probably have some thinner spots at the end of this season, but by May or so with spoon feeding the front should be pretty full.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

My neighbor was having something delivered today and the delivery guy decided to offload it in my yard instead of theirs. Time to put the orange stakes back up. :roll:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I would contact the delivery company's manager, with the photos and threaten to place a claim with cost of sod and labor, since it's too late to regrade and seed the area. That's  ridiculous!


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10/3
7lbs of urea sprayed on the front yard 
12lbs of granular urea on the backyard
We got a bunch of rain and it washed the Peat moss into piles.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10/8
Can I use 1lb of urea per 1k weekly or should I stick with .5lb sprayed. I would prefer to do the 1lb weekly so I can use a spreader.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

You are good with going granular. I actually prefer granular due to ease of application and I don't particularly like doing foliar application on grass that is so immature/sensitive. Looks like it has made good progress over the last few days. Long term forecast looks good in terms of extending the growing season.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10-9
1lb urea per 1k for both front and back yard.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

That's coming in really nice. Excellent density under the trees too.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10/16 second mow


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm glad to see that the front filled in. I know that it was a rough start for you.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

10/31
Mowed and blew out the irrigation lines.


----------

